# Downstream Edge River Rescue classes FULL - except raft class



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nick,

Any chance you might be able to do a SRT II class this summer


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We do ACA SWR classes. SRT 2 is through Rescue 3. Contact Dvorak in BV. 

Thanks, 
Nick


----------

